# Best places In Germany for job hunting



## billsimson (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello everyone. First, i would like to thank you for your time reading my post.
To begin with, i am a European citizen from Greece, and i am planning to move to Germany asap. I will book my tickets this week. I would like to ask everyone that is in the place to help me, which cities of Germany are the ideal to look for a job kind of easier. 
I could do any job, literally any job such as wash dishes or become a waiter.
Last but not least i am 23 with an IT diploma, my german are B2 level with a Goethe- diploma, and if that works i speak english and spanish good enough (with a diploma in each language as well) 

Thank you again for your time, and please forgive me for my English. 

PS any advice could help, or you can just send me a private message.

Mit freundlichen Grusen
Basilis


----------



## Filip1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Best Cities in Germany for work

01. Munich (County)
02. Munich (City)
03. Erlangen (Town)
04. Ingolstadt (Town)
05. Böblingen (County)

06. Darmstadt (Town)
07. Regensburg (Town)
08. Starnberg (County)
09. Wolfsburg (Town)
10. Stuttgart (City)

11. Heidelberg (Town)
12. Ebersberg (County)
13. Landshut (Town)
14. Coburg (Town)
15. Main-Taunus-Kreis (County)
16. Ludwigsburg (County)
17. Erlangen-Höchstadt (County)
18. Ulm (Town)
19. Pfaffenhofen an der Ilm (County)
20. Hochtaunuskreis (County)


----------



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

Munich at the top? Interesting. What is that list based on? Where did you find it?


----------



## Filip1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I found it here. Here are the 20 best cities in Germany for work – and their prospects for the next *ten years.* 20 Best Cities in Germany for work - Immigrant Spirit

/These are the 20 best cities in Germany for work – if you consider their future prospects. The renowned prognos institute and German economic newspaper “*Handelsblatt*” present the “Prognos Future Index 2013“./


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Filip1 said:


> I found it here. Here are the 20 best cities in Germany for work – and their prospects for the next *ten years.* 20 Best Cities in Germany for work - Immigrant Spirit
> 
> /These are the 20 best cities in Germany for work – if you consider their future prospects. The renowned prognos institute and German economic newspaper “*Handelsblatt*” present the “Prognos Future Index 2013“./


Depends on what you want from the place you live.

Living expenses in Munich are ridiculous and a friend of mine, who moved there from Berlin for a job, finds it rather stuffy and *cough*boring*cough*.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You'll not earn much more than the minimum wage even in Munich for a low skilled job and as has already been mentioned the cost of living is substantially higher. Try mid size cities with low unemployment.


----------



## lirum (Jun 30, 2016)

Munich is very expensive to live in! 
I think the Frankfurt area is pretty good for IT Jobs.
Try to avoid moving to Berlin, wages are really low there too!


----------



## EuroPat (Jul 25, 2016)

As a foreigner in Germany I have always found the best thing to do is to prepare your CV and copies of your qualifications and go round the small enterprises in person and ask to see the boss because you would like to work there. Of course you will get politely turned away nine times out of ten — but you only need one job and the tenth, or twentieth response will be 'Kommen Sie herein!' and you can take it from there. How you present yourself counts here, be smart, be confident. Good luck.


----------

